# Anyway to take my Emtb on vacation?



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

I have done some research on flying with bike...no go, Shipping bike...no go. Taking battery out and carry on ,or in luggage...no go. Is there a way?


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ship the battery ahead of time.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Rent battery at your destination?


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

I think its just better to just rent a bike at your location. The cost and hassle of shipping the bike and battery/rent battery isn't worth it.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Plan a vacation somewhere you can drive to.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

U can only ship ground shipping. PITA yes.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

If the battery has more than 300 watt hours, it must be shipped by a licensed broker or you are subject to a fine (I've heard, but not verified, $50K). When I needed to ship one, the nearest broker that I could locate was 100 miles away, so the idea was scrapped. The best option (IMO), while expensive, is a DIY system with modular <100 wh batteries from ebikesca which, AFAIK, can be shipped by air.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The correct answer is hidden within the messages already posted.

It’ll take some true detective work to locate it.

Hint: it’s post #5.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Ride it there. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

That's another point actually I never even considered about e bikes...dh trip with the lads to Whistler or Austria is out of the question with an ebike. Guess that settles it..no point ever buying one. All those cool trails worldwide and backpacking adventures you can go on and you can't take your 10k electric bicycle...think I'll stick to my old fashioned analogue sb165 a bit longer.


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

Danzzz88 said:


> That's another point actually I never even considered about e bikes...dh trip with the lads to Whistler or Austria is out of the question with an ebike. Guess that settles it..no point ever buying one. All those cool trails worldwide and backpacking adventures you can go on and you can't take your 10k electric bicycle...think I'll stick to my old fashioned analogue sb165 a bit longer.


 Finding out is it definitely a downfall. All the places I want to go I can't drive to


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My wife and I have never taken our "e's" on vacation either, mainly because she likes to hurt when riding, but also since we're never sure of the rules in places within driving distance (Gooseberry Mesa, Thunder Mountain etc) in NV, UT and AZ. If we went far away, we would need to rent, if possible.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You have to have an authorized hazmat shipper prepare the battery. If this is done, it can be shipped. 

Or, just leave the battery at home.


----------

